# D&D Movie/TV Paramount+ Orders 8-episode D&D TV Show



## DarkCrisis

‘Dungeons & Dragons’ Live-Action Series Ordered at Paramount+ From Rawson Marshall Thurber, eOne
					

A “Dungeons & Dragons” live-action series has been ordered at Paramount+, Variety has confirmed. Rawson Marshall Thurber wrote the pilot for the series and will direct the first epi…




					variety.com
				





Please be Dragonlance.
Please be Dragonlance.
Please be Dragonlance.
Please be Dragonlance.
Please be Dragonlance.
Please be Dragonlance.

Will also except an updated live action version of the old cartoon.


----------



## delericho

A reality show covering the events of the past week?


----------



## payn

delericho said:


> A reality show covering the events of the past week?


----------



## eyeheartawk

Will I get to see real life Baatezu's?!


----------



## payn

eyeheartawk said:


> Will I get to see real life Baatezu's?!



Paramount + so probably nobody will see it lol.


----------



## Rabulias

payn said:


> Paramount + so probably nobody will see it lol.



All the Star Trek fans on Paramount+: "Why are all the Vulcans on this show using bows?"


----------



## Snarf Zagyg

payn said:


> Paramount + so probably nobody will see it lol.




Paramount+ Presents .... _Star Trek: Dungeons & Dragons_.


----------



## payn

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Paramount+ Presents .... _Star Trek: Dungeons & Dragons_.


----------



## eyeheartawk

payn said:


>



My favorite episode of D&D Trek is when they go to that Domain of Dread where everybody is an 1800s Irish person and the resident cleric Beverly Crusher has relations with an alien/ghost who was also romantically involved with her grandma days before. 

[Don't you @ me this was a real episode of TNG]


----------



## payn

eyeheartawk said:


> My favorite episode of D&D Trek is when they go to that Domain of Dread where everybody is an 1800s Irish person and the resident cleric Beverly Crusher has relations with an alien/ghost who was also romantically involved with her grandma days before.
> 
> [Don't you @ me this was a real episode of TNG]



Is the next best episode where Riker bangs alien bebe newworth? Prime directive not so prime lol.


----------



## eyeheartawk

payn said:


> Is the next best episode where Riker bangs alien bebe newworth? Prime directive not so prime lol.



You know what is prime? The way our boy sits in chairs.


----------



## Paul Farquhar

eyeheartawk said:


> You know what is prime? The way our boy sits in chairs.



You do know he does that because Frakes has an injury, and it would be out of character Riker to go "ooch ooch ouch" every time he sits down?


----------



## payn

eyeheartawk said:


> You know what is prime? The way our boy sits in chairs.



Way more slick than the Picard Maneuver.


----------



## eyeheartawk

Paul Farquhar said:


> You do know he does that because Frakes has an injury, and it would be out of character Riker to go "ooch ooch ouch" every time he sits down?



He did say it was because of a back injury, but also he's really tall.


----------



## Paul Farquhar

eyeheartawk said:


> He did say it was because of a back injury, but also he's really tall.



I think as we get older many of us pull an unheroic grimace when we sit down, even shortstacks like me! On the positive side, I can pass as ferengi.

A challenge, aged 20: fight a legion of orcs/klingons.

A challenge, aged 60: sit in a chair.


----------



## Micah Sweet

eyeheartawk said:


> My favorite episode of D&D Trek is when they go to that Domain of Dread where everybody is an 1800s Irish person and the resident cleric Beverly Crusher has relations with an alien/ghost who was also romantically involved with her grandma days before.
> 
> [Don't you @ me this was a real episode of TNG]



Sub Rosa.  Not their best work, to say the least.


----------



## Paul Farquhar

Micah Sweet said:


> Sub Rosa.  Not their best work, to say the least.



Ironic that  sub rosa has come to mean something we don't talk about...


----------



## Ralif Redhammer

Considering Rawson Marshall Thurber's track record of movies starring the Dwayne Johnson and Dodgeball, I predict a TV show about a competitive Goat-Ball league starring Johnson as a Goliath. 

Which, honestly, doesn't sound half-bad. Though if we were going to see a fantasy sports movie, I'd think Blood Bowl would be ahead of Goat-Ball.

In all seriousness, doing Dragonlance as a TV show or a live-action D&D Cartoon would be pretty darn great.


----------



## Mistwell

payn said:


> Paramount + so probably nobody will see it lol.



All the Yellowstone spinoffs like 1883 and 1923 are there (both great shows). That showrunners new show Tulsa King is there too. All the Star Treks are there as well.

They added 5M subscribers in a single quarter last quarter. That service is smoking hot right now in the streaming wars.


----------



## payn

Mistwell said:


> All the Yellowstone spinoffs like 1883 and 1923 are there (both great shows). That showrunners new show Tulsa King is there too. All the Star Treks are there as well.
> 
> They added 5M subscribers in a single quarter last quarter. That service is smoking hot right now in the streaming wars.



If you say so. I got 2 months for 4 bucks off amazon and im out of stuff to watch and still have 3 weeks to go.


----------



## eyeheartawk

I'm a Paramount + subscriber and I watch like, two shows on it. 

And, with the exception of Strange New Worlds hate watch the trek shows. 

The cartoons might be okay, idk.


----------



## Mistwell

eyeheartawk said:


> I'm a Paramount + subscriber and I watch like, two shows on it.
> 
> And, with the exception of Strange New Worlds hate watch the trek shows.
> 
> The cartoons might be okay, idk.



For a lot of people who cut the cord on cable/satellite it's a primary streaming service because it's all of CBS. Not just new stuff but their entire library of old stuff.


----------



## billd91

Mistwell said:


> You...know the highest rated show in the nation is on Paramount+, right? (Yellowstone).



I don't think Yellowstone is actually streaming on Paramount+. It's shown on the Paramount Network on cable and CMT, I believe. Their distribution deal was set before Paramount+ launched.


----------



## payn

Mistwell said:


> For a lot of people who cut the cord on cable/satellite it's a primary streaming service because it's all of CBS. Not just new stuff but their entire library of old stuff.


----------



## payn

billd91 said:


> I don't think Yellowstone is actually streaming on Paramount+. It's shown on the Paramount Network on cable and CMT, I believe. Their distribution deal was set before Paramount+ launched.



The main series is on Peacock, but the rapid fire prequels are on P+.


----------



## eyeheartawk

payn said:


> The main series is on Peacock, but the rapid fire prequels are on P+.



Not just the prequels. Mayor of Kingstown and Tulsa King are all set in that same shared universe too. Though, you wouldn't really know it unless somebody told you.


----------



## payn

eyeheartawk said:


> Not just the prequels. Mayor of Kingstown and Tulsa King are all set in that same shared universe too. Though, you wouldn't really know it unless somebody told you.



lol, Tulsa King is in the shared universe? I would actually rather enjoy seeing a cross over with marble mouthed Stallone and Kevin Costner. 

However, Tulsa Kina was not good. The finale was so bad I'm out of season 2. I'm not really up on Taylor Sheridan as many folks are. It's like C grade Sopranos. CBS asking why they cant be more like HBO. This is why.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

Rabulias said:


> All the Star Trek fans on Paramount+: "Why are all the Vulcans on this show using bows?"




 Tuvok used a bow.


----------



## Jadeite

I wonder if these news have been put out now to counter news on the OGL.


----------



## Steampunkette

eyeheartawk said:


> You know what is prime? The way our boy sits in chairs.






Paul Farquhar said:


> You do know he does that because Frakes has an injury, and it would be out of character Riker to go "ooch ooch ouch" every time he sits down?






payn said:


> Way more slick than the Picard Maneuver.






eyeheartawk said:


> He did say it was because of a back injury, but also he's really tall.






Paul Farquhar said:


> I think as we get older many of us pull an unheroic grimace when we sit down, even shortstacks like me! On the positive side, I can pass as ferengi.
> 
> A challenge, aged 20: fight a legion of orcs/klingons.
> 
> A challenge, aged 60: sit in a chair.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

Mistwell said:


> All the Yellowstone spinoffs like 1883 and 1923 are there (both great shows). That showrunners new show Tulsa King is there too. All the Star Treks are there as well.
> 
> They added 5M subscribers in a single quarter last quarter. That service is smoking hot right now in the streaming wars.




 Top Gun Maverick is there too.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

Jadeite said:


> I wonder if these news have been put out now to counter news on the OGL.




 If I'm paramount I don't want any OGL 1.1 Boycotts aimed at me.


----------



## Bayushi_seikuro

Ralif Redhammer said:


> Considering Rawson Marshall Thurber's track record of movies starring the Dwayne Johnson and Dodgeball, I predict a TV show about a competitive Goat-Ball league starring Johnson as a Goliath.
> 
> Which, honestly, doesn't sound half-bad. Though if we were going to see a fantasy sports movie, I'd think Blood Bowl would be ahead of Goat-Ball.
> 
> In all seriousness, doing Dragonlance as a TV show or a live-action D&D Cartoon would be pretty darn great.



As much as I love Blood Bowl, X-Crawl would really be the best option for fantasy sports.  Televised dungeon crawling in a world where President Reagan has an intelligent sword as an advisor, and apparently the Roman Pantheon was never replaced? Always loved that in Xcrawl, monks could use a baseball bat to hit grenades back at people


----------



## Rabulias

eyeheartawk said:


> My favorite episode of D&D Trek is when they go to that Domain of Dread where everybody is an 1800s Irish person and the resident cleric Beverly Crusher has relations with an alien/ghost who was also romantically involved with her grandma days before.



I saw an article comparing this episode to Anne Rice's _Mayfair Witches_, asserting that TNG kinda just "filed off the serial numbers" of that story. 

Edited to add: Here is the story on Nerdist (spoilers for both stories, obviously):








						Did STAR TREK: TNG Adapt Anne Rice's MAYFAIR WITCHES 30 Years Ago?
					

AMC's adaptation of Anne Rice's Mayfair Witches is here, but Star Trek: The Next Generation did an eerily similar storyline 30 years ago.




					nerdist.com


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

DarkCrisis said:


> ‘Dungeons & Dragons’ Live-Action Series Ordered at Paramount+ From Rawson Marshall Thurber, eOne
> 
> 
> A “Dungeons & Dragons” live-action series has been ordered at Paramount+, Variety has confirmed. Rawson Marshall Thurber wrote the pilot for the series and will direct the first epi…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please be Dragonlance.
> Please be Dragonlance.
> Please be Dragonlance.
> Please be Dragonlance.
> Please be Dragonlance.
> Please be Dragonlance.
> 
> Will also except an updated live action version of the old cartoon.



It will almost certainly be Forgotten realms, to help build that brand.


----------



## Aldarc

The actual game is a drop in the bucket compared to the licensing and merchandising the D&D IP as a lifestyle brand.


----------



## DarkCrisis

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> It will almost certainly be Forgotten realms, to help build that brand.



Ive been reading Azure Bonds.  Very fun read.  Would love to see a live action adaption (will never happen).


----------



## delericho

It is funny - two weeks ago this would have been really exciting news. All of a sudden this and the movie are two reasons not to get Paramount+.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer

X-Crawl would be awesome. I think there even was a pitch for a movie at some point in the past.



Bayushi_seikuro said:


> As much as I love Blood Bowl, X-Crawl would really be the best option for fantasy sports.  Televised dungeon crawling in a world where President Reagan has an intelligent sword as an advisor, and apparently the Roman Pantheon was never replaced? Always loved that in Xcrawl, monks could use a baseball bat to hit grenades back at people


----------



## Seramus

payn said:


> Way more slick than the Picard Maneuver.



Took me a second to notice! Bwahaha.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

delericho said:


> It is funny - two weeks ago this would have been really exciting news. All of a sudden this and the movie are two reasons not to get Paramount+.



Honestly, with the streaming wars ending, I think a _lot_ of these shows (if they make it to market) will likely be on one of the big survivors. I don't have any faith that Paramount or NBC, for instance, will find it worth pouring loss leader money into their channels long enough for this show to air. 

And I think most consumers will be happy to have fewer channels to subscribe to, as those survivors pick up content from the shuttered streamers.


----------



## payn

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> Honestly, with the streaming wars ending, I think a _lot_ of these shows (if they make it to market) will likely be on one of the big survivors. I don't have any faith that Paramount or NBC, for instance, will find it worth pouring loss leader money into their channels long enough for this show to air.
> 
> And I think most consumers will be happy to have fewer channels to subscribe to, as those survivors pick up content from the shuttered streamers.



I do find comments like, "I cut the cord and now I pay for CBS" to be very funny.


----------



## schneeland

Ah, Paramount+! That means, whatever they do, it will probably look like a TV show from the 80s 



Spoiler: context



Paramount+ launched over here with a maximum resolution of Full HD and stereo sound. And when you start something, it is notably less than Full HD for a minute or so, so it really looks like you pulled out an old VHS cassette. 4k and Dolby sound are said to arrive "early 2023" - no definitive date so far, though.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f

I don't know if Hasbro has recovered totaly the rights of 80's cartoon. 

I am very interested into a Dragonlance teleserie, but I don't advice it in the first phase, because they have to learn to find the right style. 

Maybe an animated show should be an easier option to be produced. 

If the licence by Mophidius ends we shouldn't be too surprised if WotC after wants to publish a d20 Star Trek, but with a different leveling-up system, and not totally retrocompatible with 5Ed. But what about a mash-up Spelljammer version of Star Trek? And could this be published in DM Guild?

Urban Arcana may be the "cheapest" option for an action-live production. They could try some miniserie. 

Planescape is right for a bizarre epic comedy animated show style Rick Morty, Futurama or Star Trek Lower Decks.

A post-apocalyptic isolated town with a retrofuturistic 50's look could be an action-live show about a haunted place with a mistery to be discovered and explained... and the truth is... the town is a dark domain from Ravenloft.

Spelljammer is perfect for a kid-friendly epic comedy cartoon. 

* I miss elves, dwarves, halflings and gnomes.


----------



## payn

All P+ jokes aside, they are the only network it seems without a fantasy series. Although, Amazon might be willing to part with one or more of theirs lol.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

I've been meaning to watch We're The Millers and Red Notice for awhile, now is the time I guess just to get a read on this guys abilities.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

eyeheartawk said:


> I'm a Paramount + subscriber and I watch like, two shows on it.
> 
> And, with the exception of Strange New Worlds hate watch the trek shows.
> 
> The cartoons might be okay, idk.




 Going by the audience scores (never go by critic scores alone) rotten tomatoes has Strange New Worlds with the best first season score of any live action trek except TOS.

 Lower Decks and Prodigy have really good scores too, which is really good given some inherently hate the idea of trek toons period.

 Picard and Discovery, which I personally don't hate them (also don't rewatch them like other series) have horrifying audience scores. Discovery's last season is 20%.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

payn said:


> All P+ jokes aside, they are the only network it seems without a fantasy series. Although, Amazon might be willing to part with one or more of theirs lol.



Jeff Bezos has been spotted looking at the fire insurance coverage on the set of Wheel of Time.


----------



## bedir than

Henadic Theologian said:


> Picard and Discovery, which I personally don't hate them (also don't rewatch them like other series) have horrifying audience scores. Discovery's last season is 20%.



Discovery was review bombed for political reasons. Almost all of its 1s use language like "woke" as a criticism.


Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> Jeff Bezos has been spotted looking at the fire insurance coverage on the set of Wheel of Time.



Why? It was the third most watched series on Prime Video since its launch and is in the top 20 or right now. More than a year after its release it regularly pops into the 20 most watched shows in a week.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

bedir than said:


> Why? It was the third most watched series on Prime Video since its launch and is in the top 20 or right now. More than a year after its release it regularly pops into the 20 most watched shows in a week.



Because it makes the Witcher look like Shakespeare.

Any dude riding a rocket penis into space has higher ambitions than "this would have been a below-average episode of Hercules in the 1990s."


----------



## bedir than

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> Because it makes the Witcher look like Shakespeare.
> 
> Any dude riding a rocket penis into space has higher ambitions than "this would have been a below-average episode of Hercules in the 1990s."



the viewer numbers and the renewal out to at least season three disagree with your assessment


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

bedir than said:


> the viewer numbers and the renewal out to at least season three disagree with your assessment





Amazon.com also stands by their terrible UI. Sunk cost fallacy rules the day inside their HQ.


----------



## Gradine

eyeheartawk said:


> My favorite episode of D&D Trek is when they go to that Domain of Dread where everybody is an 1800s Irish person and the resident cleric Beverly Crusher has relations with an alien/ghost who was also romantically involved with her grandma days before.
> 
> [Don't you @ me this was a real episode of TNG]



It's the best episode of TNG


----------



## DarkCrisis

Henadic Theologian said:


> Going by the audience scores (never go by critic scores alone) rotten tomatoes has Strange New Worlds with the best first season score of any live action trek except TOS.
> 
> Lower Decks and Prodigy have really good scores too, which is really good given some inherently hate the idea of trek toons period.
> 
> Picard and Discovery, which I personally don't hate them (also don't rewatch them like other series) have horrifying audience scores. Discovery's last season is 20%.



SNW, Lower Decks, and Prodigy are all great.  An episode of Prodigy even got me to weep.

Picard had its moments but need like half the episodes to tell its story.

Discovery…. It’s…. Fine. I guess.  Some
Good moments but over all it really needs better writing or something.  And don’t get me started on it’s jump into the far future


----------



## bedir than

It'll be interesting to see when the numbers come out what the bidding got up to. Part of the reason why Hasbro was selling eOne was because this show was competitively bid among most US streaming services


----------



## wicked cool

Ravenloft would be great!


----------

